# Nice things about the Forum...



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I was just thinking how little praise we give to something like this...To me personally, this forum helps a lot...My English improves here and my general mood and way of looking at things become brighter, sharper and clearer, similar with effect of listening to classical music...I see many things that stimulate my mind, get some new info I could not get anywhere and read experiences of people older and wiser than me...I feel like the classical music is only the backdrop of all these things but it is equally important and I discover so many new composers and musical pieces that I can't keep up with everything, but I rarely have a feeling of information overload, I get everything in nice doses. Your turn, what makes you tick here?:tiphat:


----------



## Vienne (Aug 21, 2020)

As a new member, I will say I appreciate like you do the new composers and works to be discovered in these threads as well as the thoughtful discussion and critique on offer. It is exceedingly difficult to find these in real life conversations, alas!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I most appreciate the diversity of topics and members.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

There are several things. I like looking at recording recommendations. There are so many things to listen to that it helps to narrow things down and find the best performances. I also just like being able to communicate with other people who like classical music since no one I personally know really likes classical music enough to have discussions to the extent there is on this forum. It's nice to be able to ask questions about things I'm not familiar with as well. The opera section is a big reason why I joined.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

adriesba said:


> There are several things. I like looking at recording recommendations. There are so many things to listen to that it helps to narrow things down and find the best performances. I also just like being able to communicate with other people who like classical music since no one I personally know really likes classical music enough to have discussions to the extent there is on this forum. It's nice to be able to ask questions about things I'm not familiar with as well. The opera section is a big reason why I joined.


My sentiments exactly :tiphat:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

This forum has long ago stopped being only about music...Music is just a background for me of finding out many interesting and practical things in or of life...And I have lots of experience myself but things here never fail to surprise me.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

People are being nice on TalkClassical. I like it:wave:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

One more thing...I can be open in here like nowhere else...And that helps a lot sometimes...Knowing that I will not be judged or ''schooled'' about life, perhaps getting some subtle suggestions...


----------

